# Question about cabinets



## BhargavJ (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a basic question about cabinets. All this time I thought any cabinet will do, but after seeings posts on this forum, I've realized that the cooling given by good cabinets is also important. Now most people recommend the NZXT Gamma cabinet, so does it have inbuilt fans? What do they charge the 2K rupees for?


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2013)

for build quality, accurate specs, 6 fan mounts option and cable management .. what more you could ask for 2.6k and try to get NZXT Source 210 Elite if you can find one.


----------



## BhargavJ (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, but the price include fans inbuilt, or does it just have an option for attaching fans?


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 15, 2013)

it comes with one 120 mm fan (or was it 140 mm? i forget)

also, its interior is painted black. i dare you to find another cabinet that has all black paint (inside+out) for 2k bucks.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

check my Siggy  you will know why they charge 2.6K. and when  you do, you'll be more than happy to buy it


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 18, 2013)

i got my 2nd hand gamma in great condition for just 900 bucks i only had to paint the side panel, coz there aws some white stuff sticking to the bottom corner. otherwise, awesome deal.


----------

